# Tractor collection auction in Kansas



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to an interesting auction:

http://nixonauctioneers.com/lists/cain.htm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like lots of good stuff there. good thing its far away or i'd be having to drag something home.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what the hell is that?

<img src=http://nixonauctioneers.com/art/cain/47-31.jpg>

its a 'david bradley walk behind' is it a tiller? or a mower? 


lots of neat stuff...


<img src=http://nixonauctioneers.com/art/cain/11-1.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj Thats like a walk behind Gravely it has attachments to hook to it.


----------

